# Holiday Safety Classes



## Andrew Evans (Oct 2, 2007)

Our goal is to provide self-defense classes for the general public in our community with the holiday season coming up (crimes tend to go up during these times). We are thinking about holding 3-4 sessions on holiday/shopping safety. Hopefully, these classes will also result in a couple of long-term students.

Has anyone here tried a similar approach?
How would you effectively market this program?

I thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 2, 2007)

Andrew I think it is a great ideal, just do not have a clue on marketing it. Let me sleep on it and go from there.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never tried it, but it sounds like a great idea - I'll think about it too, and I'd love to hear what you come up with.


----------



## kittybreed (Oct 11, 2007)

Love the idea. How about having it (like a one hour class) at the mall in conjuction with the mall police? You could focus on parking lot safety. Put out brochures and business cards but be careful that you don't end up as a free babysitting service for footloose kids. Maybe have 14 as the minimum age? Good Luck. Kitty of Combaton


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2007)

Kitty make some *GREAT* points..Lots of college students get part time employment during the holidays..Maybe a flyer in the mall management office..Insist on *NO KIDS* during class..Make sure the Mall Police are REAL police an* NOT* untrained security guards..


----------

